# Best Pyraminx comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 18, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Budget high-end pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-pyraminx-comparison.75237/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/

X-Men Bell pyraminx has long been the best pyraminx on the market, and there were nothing comparable to the Bell. However, after the release of the Yuxin Huang Long M, there are quite a number of cubers switching their mains from the X-Men Bell to the Yuxin Huang Long pyraminx. So, which one is the best pyraminx?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> X-Men Bell pyraminx has long been the best pyraminx on the market, and there were nothing comparable to the Bell. However, after the release of the Yuxin Huang Long M, there are quite a number of cubers switching their mains from the X-Men Bell to the Yuxin Huang Long pyraminx. So, which one is the best pyraminx?


What about the Moyu magnetic pyra? I prefer the x-man, but they both stack up against one another.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 7, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> What about the Moyu magnetic pyra? I prefer the x-man, but they both stack up against one another.


Huang Long pyraminx and the Bell are much better than moyu.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Huang Long pyraminx and the Bell are much better than moyu.


That's an opinion. PLENTY of people (i.e. Drew Brads) use the moyu pyra. Just because you dont like it, doesn't mean it is a bad cube. That's like saying that just because you dont like it, GTS3 M is bad.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 7, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> That's an opinion. PLENTY of people (i.e. Drew Brads) use the moyu pyra. Just because you dont like it, doesn't mean it is a bad cube. That's like saying that just because you dont like it, GTS3 M is bad.


what about Huang Long pyraminx?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> what about Huang Long pyraminx?


Haven't tried it, so I can't really say. People seen to like it though.


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 7, 2019)

I have the HuangLong Pyraminx, and it is much better than the bell, it is faster, and more stable. the corner cutting is a bit worse, but the strong magnets help you turn more accurately, so that isn't really an issue. i have actually been able to break some PRs on it, which hadn't happened for like 6 months before i got the haunglong. (for reference, i average about 4 on pyra)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 8, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> That's an opinion. PLENTY of people (i.e. Drew Brads) use the moyu pyra. Just because you dont like it, doesn't mean it is a bad cube. That's like saying that just because you dont like it, GTS3 M is bad.


Isn't Drew sponsored by Moyu?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 9, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> any opinions from sponsored cubers(sponsored by cube brand) are biased. .





Competition Cuber said:


> That's an opinion. PLENTY of people (i.e. Drew Brads) use the moyu pyra.


Proving my point. Drew using the Moyu M pyraminx because he is sponsored by them so it makes it look good even though the Bell or Yuxin is better.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 9, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Proving my point. Drew using the Moyu M pyraminx because he is sponsored by them so it makes it look good even though the Bell or Yuxin is better.


Whatever guys. Fine. Just ignore the hundreds of 4 and 5 star reviews on the cubicle and SCS. PLENTY of people, (myself not included) like that cube. I'm leaving this thread now.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 9, 2019)

Drew doesn’t use the pyra because he is sponsored by Moyu, he is sponsored by Moyu because he uses (and likes) the pyra. Any cuber would be miserable if they were forced to use a cube for their main event that they didn’t like, and Drew is no different. Kevin Hays explained this in one of his older videos “I don’t use the Yuxin 6x6 because I am sponsored by them, I am sponsored by them because I use the Yuxin 6x6” or something like that. Please, use logic.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> any opinions from sponsored cubers(sponsored by cube brand) are biased. MoYu pyraminx is much worse than the yuxin huang long m and the X-Men bell.





CornerCutter said:


> Proving my point. Drew using the Moyu M pyraminx because he is sponsored by them so it makes it look good even though the Bell or Yuxin is better.


What @ImmolatedMarmoset says is correct (as far as I know and remember others saying), and I do not think that any sponsored cuber uses a certain cube because he is sponsored, but since they use that cube the company reaches out to them and offers the sponsorship to them. Also, I asked Drew why he likes the Moyu over the X-man Bell at Nat's last year and he said becasue he like the turning of it better and it fits his turning style. And he also has been using for a long time that he is used to the feel and is really comfortable with it. So all in all it is not because he is sponsored.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyway, I have added the MoYu pyraminx to the poll choices.
Let's discuss about the performances of the pyraminxes.


----------



## Capcubeing (Jun 9, 2019)

love the bell although I am not amazing at para


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 10, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Drew doesn’t use the pyra because he is sponsored by Moyu, he is sponsored by Moyu because he uses (and likes) the pyra. Any cuber would be miserable if they were forced to use a cube for their main event that they didn’t like, and Drew is no different. Kevin Hays explained this in one of his older videos “I don’t use the Yuxin 6x6 because I am sponsored by them, I am sponsored by them because I use the Yuxin 6x6” or something like that. Please, use logic.





cubeshepherd said:


> What @ImmolatedMarmoset says is correct (as far as I know and remember others saying), and I do not think that any sponsored cuber uses a certain cube because he is sponsored, but since they use that cube the company reaches out to them and offers the sponsorship to them. Also, I asked Drew why he likes the Moyu over the X-man Bell at Nat's last year and he said becasue he like the turning of it better and it fits his turning style. And he also has been using for a long time that he is used to the feel and is really comfortable with it. So all in all it is not because he is sponsored.


Your have a good point, but I still think Moyu sponsoring him influences his choice a bit.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 10, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Your have a good point, but I still think Moyu sponsoring him influences his choice a bit.


My final thought/post on this for now, is to find out if that is completly true or not, is you can have someone sponsored on your podcast and ask them there. Kind of joking, but it might work.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 10, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> I have the HuangLong Pyraminx, and it is much better than the bell, it is faster, and more stable. the corner cutting is a bit worse, but the strong magnets help you turn more accurately, so that isn't really an issue. i have actually been able to break some PRs on it, which hadn't happened for like 6 months before i got the haunglong. (for reference, i average about 4 on pyra)


Have you put ball bearings into the Yuxin Huang Long pyraminx? How does it work?


----------



## hadofhfo (Jun 10, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Your have a good point, but I still think Moyu sponsoring him influences his choice a bit.


He was using moyu products even before he was sponsored. Even if he wasn't sponsored by them, he would still recommend them.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 11, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> I have the HuangLong Pyraminx, and it is much better than the bell, it is faster, and more stable. the corner cutting is a bit worse, but the strong magnets help you turn more accurately, so that isn't really an issue. i have actually been able to break some PRs on it, which hadn't happened for like 6 months before i got the haunglong. (for reference, i average about 4 on pyra)


How strong are the magnets in the yuxin huang long m pyraminx compared to the magnets in the bell?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 14, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> My final thought/post on this for now, is to find out if that is completly true or not, is you can have someone sponsored on your podcast and ask them there. Kind of joking, but it might work.


Good idea! I might!


hadofhfo said:


> He was using moyu products even before he was sponsored. Even if he wasn't sponsored by them, he would still recommend them.


Have better Pyraminx's come out since?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Huang Long pyraminx and the Bell are much better than moyu.


What does the Huang long feel/solve like? And compared to the Bell, what do you think is better, if one is?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 27, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> What does the Huang long feel/solve like? And compared to the Bell, what do you think is better, if one is?





Milo Black said:


> I have the HuangLong Pyraminx, and it is much better than the bell, it is faster, and more stable. the corner cutting is a bit worse, but the strong magnets help you turn more accurately, so that isn't really an issue. i have actually been able to break some PRs on it, which hadn't happened for like 6 months before i got the haunglong. (for reference, i average about 4 on pyra)


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How strong are the magnets in the yuxin huang long m pyraminx compared to the magnets in the bell?


the magnets in the HuangLong are noticeably stronger than the magnets in the bell


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 22, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> the magnets in the HuangLong are noticeably stronger than the magnets in the bell


Is it faster than the MoYu magnetic?


----------



## Ash Black (Jul 22, 2019)

they are both about the same speed


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> What does the Huang long feel/solve like? And compared to the Bell, what do you think is better, if one is?


The Yuxin Huang Long M Pyraminx has the stability of the Bell and the speed of the MoYu magnetic.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> the magnets in the HuangLong are noticeably stronger than the magnets in the bell


How do the tips on the Yuxin Huang Long M Pyraminx compare to the X-Man Bell?


----------



## Ash Black (Jul 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How do the tips on the Yuxin Huang Long M Pyraminx compare to the X-Man Bell?


the tips in the Huanglong are stronger than the bell, so it is better to take out one of the tip magnets in the huanglong, then, they are about the same


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 23, 2019)

The bell has strong magnets but thats fine by me. Super satisfying to turn and corner cutting amazing for a pyra. I have tried the Moyu but I didn't like it as much. Could have been the setup tho (it was someone elses)


----------



## Tabe (Jul 23, 2019)

Might want to add the Mr. M. @Ghost Cuber set the YTUWR Ao5 using the Mr. M and has two other sub-WR averages with it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 1, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Might want to add the Mr. M. @Ghost Cuber set the YTUWR Ao5 using the Mr. M and has two other sub-WR averages with it.






I have heard that the Mr.M Pyraminx has strong magnets, even stronger than the magnets in the Bell.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It has frosted plastic, which is bad for grip, especially on pyraminx. I have heard that the Mr.M Pyraminx has strong magnets, even stronger than the magnets in the Bell.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Many budget puzzles are frosted nowadays. Both Z Magnetic Pyraminx and Sheng Shou Mr.M Pyraminx has frosted plastic.






The video says that the frosted plastic is helping with the grip!


----------



## Tabe (Aug 20, 2019)

The Mr. M was also used to win US Nationals a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it comparable to the bell?


Dunno. Never used the Mr. M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Dunno. Never used the Mr. M.


JO cubing's rank of the YJ YuLong v2 M Pyraminx, Yuxin HuangLong M Pyraminx and the Sheng Shou Mr.M Pyraminx: 
1. Mr. m(after set-up) 
2. Huanglong 
3. Yulong (most likely will be last)

Look at the comments down below of the video here:


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Dunno. Never used the Mr. M.






@Tabe thanks for your video on the Mr.M pyraminx!
Do you think that it is better than the moyu magnetic and the yuxin Huang Long M pyraminx?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 10, 2019)

Definitely better than the Moyu. Not sure about the Huanglong since I only used mine for a short time before I dropped it and broke it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Definitely better than the Moyu. Not sure about the Huanglong since I only used mine for a short time before I dropped it and broke it.


Is it comparable to the bell?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it comparable to the bell?


Dunno.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 11, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Dunno.


Do you like the frosted plastic on the Mr.M? 
Does it help with grip? 
Would you prefer the frosted plastic on the Mr.M or glossy plastic (like plastic on the bell) on a pyraminx?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 11, 2019)

The frosted plastic is alright. Don't know that it adds or subtracts from the grip.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 17, 2019)

Tabe said:


> The frosted plastic is alright. Don't know that it adds or subtracts from the grip.


Would you recommend the mr.m over the yj yulong v2?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 18, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Would you recommend the mr.m over the yj yulong v2?


I've never used the Yulong v2M. Based on the fact that lots of top pyra people are switching to the Mr. M - and none are switching to the Yulong - it's probably safe to recommend the Mr. M over the Yulong.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 18, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Would you recommend the mr.m over the yj yulong v2?


Mr. M all the way


----------

